# LRM San Benardino june 7



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 4 2009, 12:14 AM~13174371
> *:cheesy:
> *











wiLL bE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Im going to be busy that day? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 12:46 AM~13174494
> *I think Im going to be busy that day?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I'm there


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

we will be there......


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Ill be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there i hope


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Sent out our pre reg last week!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 4 2009, 01:27 AM~13174441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


enough said


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 10:42 AM~13177513
> *enough said
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Xduece, time to show what thee artistics has under our seleves this year


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 4 2009, 04:04 PM~13181177
> *Xduece, time to show what thee artistics has under our seleves this year
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SOmeone make sure and take some pics for those of us that cant go.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 4 2009, 05:04 PM~13181177
> *Xduece, time to show what thee artistics has under our seleves this year
> *


we do?? :0 ............ and raul your going :angry:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 4 2009, 05:06 PM~13181845
> *we do?? :0 ............ and raul your going :angry:
> *


What should I take? :dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 07:12 PM~13183320
> *What should I take?  :dunno:
> *


The trike rep cali


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

IM NOT GOING!!! Same Day as the Nite Life show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 08:12 PM~13183320
> *What should I take?  :dunno:
> *


that ass


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

drama queen will be there GOODTIMES


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2009, 10:20 AM~13189995
> *drama queen will be there    GOODTIMES
> *


  see u there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just sent my pre reg see u guys there


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 5 2009, 10:27 AM~13190074
> * see u there
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2009, 09:20 AM~13189995
> *drama queen will be there    GOODTIMES
> *


no Nite Life show this year Drama Queen was lookin clean


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Childhood Dreams will be @ the San Bernadino show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 12:46 AM~13174494
> *I think Im going to be busy that day?  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy: working on trike :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Taking the car to this one, catching too much chit about always showing the bike and not the car. Denver???


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Sent my registration Yesterday.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im not going  


































siiiiiikkkkke!!!

imma be there!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 7 2009, 01:52 PM~13210472
> *im not going
> siiiiiikkkkke!!!
> 
> ...




 see ya there Dom


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 7 2009, 03:03 PM~13210545
> *  see ya there Dom
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 7 2009, 02:52 PM~13210472
> *im not going
> siiiiiikkkkke!!!
> 
> ...


  we all going we even taking your bike bro :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

NITE LIFE SHOW IS THE WAY TO GO 
I WILL BE IN SANTA BARBARA FOR A WAY BETTER SHOW AND A WAY BETTER ATMOSPHERE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

cant wait for this one , I will be taking ......... Twisted Habit, Candy Girl, Twisted Pedal, my Truck and the Regal  :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Mar 8 2009, 07:35 AM~13215584
> *NITE LIFE SHOW IS THE WAY TO GO
> I WILL BE IN SANTA BARBARA FOR A WAY BETTER SHOW AND A WAY BETTER ATMOSPHERE
> *


X2 :biggrin: tu sabes!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2009, 11:54 AM~13215864
> *cant wait for this one , I will be taking .........  Twisted Habit, Candy Girl, Twisted Pedal, my Truck and the Regal    :biggrin:
> *


damn you going to be a busy guy that weekend


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2009, 09:54 AM~13215864
> *cant wait for this one , I will be taking .........  Twisted Habit, Candy Girl, Twisted Pedal, my Truck and the Regal    :biggrin:
> *



damn,how much for some wrist bands?need 2-4 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 8 2009, 01:37 PM~13217080
> *damn,how much for some wrist bands?need 2-4 :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if anyone needs anything for this show or any hit us up









*WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
onestop shop for your custom bike needs 
(forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2009, 03:18 PM~13217703
> *:dunno:
> *



let me know.not showing Baloo's Jungle for awhile.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2009, 06:29 PM~13219005
> *if anyone needs anything for this show or any hit us up
> u got gas and room $  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ill Be There!!!
Reppin for S.B!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 8 2009, 01:37 PM~13217080
> *damn,how much for some wrist bands?need 2-4 :biggrin:
> *


From what i know they about $20 each the day b4 the show when posting up yur ride.
Unless they raised the price.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Mar 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13290766
> *From what i know they about $20 each the day b4 the show when posting up yur ride.
> Unless they raised the price.
> *



i thought they were $30.i ain't showing,that's why i need some


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 15 2009, 11:22 PM~13291781
> *i thought they were $30.i ain't showing,that's why i need some
> *


I think thats the day of the show. But if u know somone showing, they charge $20 for extra wristbands the day b4 when they setup.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 8 2009, 06:20 PM~13219381
> *let me know.not showing Baloo's Jungle for awhile.
> 
> 
> ...


why not?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Dayum T.O. this date is Huge for us brother!!!! Man i'm pumpd we're having our first official little booth in S.B. Tony get me ur wish list for this show cause i want to have good supply of Pedals, Sprockets, Steer Tubes, Forks etc.etc. Tony we're gonna be sellin engraved/plated/parts and plated only as well as raw parts. So get me ur wish list brother. N not to mention the bad ass TNT projects that will be debuting in San Bernadino. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 10:16 AM~13323113
> *Dayum T.O. this date is Huge for us brother!!!! Man i'm pumpd we're having our first official little booth in S.B. Tony get me ur wish list for this show cause i want to have good supply of Pedals, Sprockets, Steer Tubes, Forks etc.etc.  Tony we're gonna be sellin engraved/plated/parts and plated only as well as raw parts. So get me ur wish list brother. N not to mention the bad ass TNT projects that will be debuting in San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know if I'm going to be there. I'm going to pull a lame excuse out my ass just like some other people did for shows in the past. Let's see, here's a classic excuse: I have a flat tire in my trailer I can't make it. Or how bout I have to work that day, my dog's gonna have a surgery scheduled that day, I can't afford the gas. 

I got it here's a new one: My new trailer doesn't have the decals put on it yet nobody will know its me rolling up to the show:











By the way If anybody needs custom parts for the show people can tell us about it since we're actually going to the show, will actually have a booth, and can actually give it to you in person so you know who you're dealing with and we may even be kind enough as to buy an ice tea for the customer since we atually care about our customers and don't treat them like they're strangers.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 12:23 AM~13323148
> *I dont know if I'm going to be there.  I'm going to pull a lame excuse out my ass just like some other people did for shows in the past.  Let's see, here's a classic excuse:  I have a flat tire in my trailer I can't make it.  Or how bout I have to work that day, my dog's gonna have a surgery scheduled that day, I can't afford the gas.
> 
> I got it here's a new one:  My new trailer doesn't have the decals put on it yet nobody will know its me rolling up to the show:
> ...


Man that was funny T.O. But seriously stop messn around brother it's krunch time. I need what u think is a good idea for inventory to sell and also we need to make sure u bring me ur trailer so we can kustomize it to safely karry ur future jewel. :biggrin:


By the way we're makn giveaways to give to peeps at the show so tell me what u think if we make sum kool pendants that say TNT , Karzicon, Krazykutting, lowrider man logo, the word "Lowrider", Los Angeles etc.etc. Or i don't know i was even thinkn of design pendants that had peeps LAYITLOW screen name, shiitt we would have them engraved and everything or plated or powdercoated. Alright T, send me some Cad files homie.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 10:26 AM~13323165
> *Man that was funny T.O.  But seriously stop messn around brother it's krunch time. I need what u think is a good idea for inventory to sell and also we need to make sure u bring me ur trailer so we can kustomize it to safely karry ur future jewel.  :biggrin:
> 
> By the way we're makn giveaways to give to peeps at the show so tell me what u think if we make sum kool pendants that say TNT , Karzicon, Krazykutting, lowrider man logo, the word "Lowrider", Los Angeles etc.etc. So shoot me ideas and Mando wants us to have a FREE HOURLY RAFFLE . So Tony get to work with some Cads for me brother and i'll start kuttn day/night if i have to.  :biggrin:
> *


Check out the TNT topic, I posted up my wish list for the inventory I want to have. 

Damn, free drawings, bad ass parts, personalized service with a smile :biggrin: Lolo pricing, why would peeps want to go to anyone else especially those who make themselves scarce and hide behind a computer and talk like they're big ballin all day long? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Now all I gotta do is pick out which shirt to wear. Hmm choices, choices, and more choices :dunno:

I think I'll wear the black one.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 18 2009, 11:37 PM~13322904
> *why not?
> *



no $ for upgrades.need the $ for my car


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 12:16 AM~13323113
> *Dayum T.O. this date is Huge for us brother!!!! Man i'm pumpd we're having our first official little booth in S.B. Tony get me ur wish list for this show cause i want to have good supply of Pedals, Sprockets, Steer Tubes, Forks etc.etc.  Tony we're gonna be sellin engraved/plated/parts and plated only as well as raw parts. So get me ur wish list brother. N not to mention the bad ass TNT projects that will be debuting in San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> *


if you see me by the lac or the bike, stop by and say wassup


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 7 2009, 05:31 PM~13211526
> * we all going we even taking your bike bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I



> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2009, 02:30 PM~13327910
> *
> *


 :biggrin: that's how we doit


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

my homie with the mexica trike will be there with new parts and og asscesories none of you all never seen before


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Now all I gotta do is pick out which shirt to wear. Hmm choices, choices, and more choices :dunno:
> 
> I think I'll wear the black one.
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 8 2009, 07:20 PM~13219381
> *let me know.not showing Baloo's Jungle for awhile.
> 
> 
> ...


PM me , looks like i will have some xtra ones


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 19 2009, 03:54 AM~13323644
> *no $ for upgrades.need the $ for my car
> *


you should sell it to me :biggrin: nah bro but seriously its clean as is one of my favorite pixies


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 12:29 PM~13337797
> *my homie with the mexica trike will be there with new parts and og asscesories none of you all never seen before
> *


Mexica nice trike and azteca de oro rep aztecas. Now that's arte for our people


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro will also be with new parts to rep my club elite


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 2 NEW VERSIONS OF THE NOR-CAL TRIKES DISPLAYED SIDE BY SIDE DIFFERENY CLUBS BUT NOTHING BUT LOVE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13391881
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 2 NEW VERSIONS OF THE NOR-CAL TRIKES DISPLAYED SIDE BY SIDE DIFFERENY CLUBS BUT NOTHING BUT LOVE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13391881
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 2 NEW VERSIONS OF THE NOR-CAL TRIKES DISPLAYED SIDE BY SIDE DIFFERENY CLUBS BUT NOTHING BUT LOVE
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Are the trikes from sic n twisted and socios raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 26 2009, 03:09 PM~13398682
> *Are the trikes from sic n twisted and socios raul
> *


Its a secret. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13005279
> *
> Oh, and I almost forgot....
> FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 26 2009, 03:09 PM~13398682
> *Are the trikes from sic n twisted and socios raul
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 26 2009, 02:09 PM~13398682
> *Are the trikes from sic n twisted and socios raul
> *


yea right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13403831
> *yea right.
> *


X916


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2009, 01:24 PM~13338276
> *PM me , looks like i will have some xtra ones
> *



will do


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey guys don't forget KrazyKutting and me will be running a booth there with pre made one off custom parts for sale. We'll have handlebars, pedals, forks..... We're trying to get material together to have free drawings for prizes. So if you see us there come up, shake our hand, tell us about your project and with your vision we can help build your dream bike for you or your kids.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2009, 07:37 AM~13405783
> *Hey guys don't forget KrazyKutting and me will be running a booth there with pre made one off custom parts for sale.  We'll have handlebars, pedals, forks.....  We're trying to get material together to have free drawings for prizes.  So if you see us there come up, shake our hand, tell us about your project and with your vision we can help build your dream bike for you or your kids.
> *


ill be shoping


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me 2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> my daughters trkie will be there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 27 2009, 03:21 PM~13409619
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TEXAS WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 27 2009, 09:52 AM~13406391
> *ill be shoping for a dress
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 08:02 PM~13426406
> *:0
> *


WTF :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 29 2009, 09:04 PM~13426433
> *WTF  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 08:07 PM~13426461
> *:roflmao:
> *


sup bro hows it going


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 08:01 PM~13426388
> *TEXAS WILL BE THERE  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 29 2009, 09:08 PM~13426470
> *sup bro hows it going
> *


drunk...geting wasted..you knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 29 2009, 08:09 PM~13426487
> *drunk...geting wasted..you knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 29 2009, 09:10 PM~13426499
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2009, 07:37 AM~13405783
> *Hey guys don't forget KrazyKutting and me will be running a booth there with pre made one off custom parts for sale.  We'll have handlebars, pedals, forks.....  We're trying to get material together to have free drawings for prizes.  So if you see us there come up, shake our hand, tell us about your project and with your vision we can help build your dream bike for you or your kids.
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOO !*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2009, 10:01 AM~13517298
> *:biggrin:
> *


We be taking 4 bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 10:51 AM~13517754
> *We be taking 4 bikes
> *


Which ones?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2009, 10:55 AM~13517790
> *Which ones?
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2009, 10:55 AM~13517790
> *Which ones?
> *


Azteca de oro. The flash. Raider bike and ? U will see june 7 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 11:41 AM~13518163
> *Azteca de oro. The flash. Raider bike and ? U will see june 7 :cheesy:
> *


  Any trikes? :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 11:41 AM~13518163
> *Azteca de oro. The flash. Raider bike and ? U will see june 7 :cheesy:
> *


Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13518756
> *Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13518756
> *Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca  :0
> *


That's right we taking poison bike future elite. Member :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 01:44 PM~13518756
> *Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca  :0
> *


 :0 HELL YEAH YOU GUYS WELL HAVE ANOTHER GREAT BIKE IN YOUR CLUB


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> :0 HELL YEAH YOU GUYS WELL HAVE ANOTHER GREAT BIKE IN YOUR CLUB
> [/quot. :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13184410
> *IM NOT GOING!!! Same Day as the Nite Life show
> *


ME TAMPOCO...GOT TO REP IN THE 805


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2009, 01:24 PM~13216981
> *X2  :biggrin: tu sabes!!!
> *


X2 EVEN THOUGH IS MY FIRST TIME AT THE S.B SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:GOOD SHOW


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13518756
> *Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca  :0
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man these fukers have to bring it back to miami that some shit not even tampa


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 12:50 PM~13518825
> *That's right we taking poison bike future elite. Member  :biggrin:
> *


Simon Carlos, congrats homeboy. I knew u were gonna join Elite b.c. that's firme carnalito. U're bringing a bad ass bike to a bad ass club. Chop it up with u in San Bernadino. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like gna b a good show.........see ya'll there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13518756
> *Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 8 2009, 08:28 PM~13523871
> *
> *


Congrats Carlo's. :thumbsup:


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

will try to make it hope to be ready


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

almost ready but im there.................................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 10 2009, 06:39 AM~13533588
> *almost ready but im there.................................
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see more pics of that bike with the bad ass set of TNT pedals you got on it :thumbsup: I think you were one of our first handful of customers to get pedals from us.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13533633
> *Can't wait to see more pics of that bike with the bad ass set of TNT pedals you got on it :thumbsup:  I think you were one of our first handful of customers to get pedals from us.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13533588
> *almost ready but im there.................................
> 
> 
> ...


i heard that bike got sold to africa :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 10 2009, 06:43 AM~13533648
> *:yes:
> *


That's a nice bike bro its kind of an OG/modern bike where you got the old school tank and mods on it but you got the modern forks and pedals. Its cool and smooth without being overdone.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

trying really hard to make this show to qualify a few bikes but time will tell if we will have them ready.........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:45 PM~13533679
> *That's a nice bike bro its kind of an OG/modern bike where you got the old school tank and mods on it but you got the modern forks and pedals.  Its cool and smooth without being overdone.
> *


that was the idea im more of the old school tipe the reason why i like it cuz it still looks like a bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 9 2009, 08:44 PM~13533654
> *i heard that bike got sold to africa :dunno:
> *


yeah rigth


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13533774
> *yeah rigth
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 10 2009, 06:49 AM~13533759
> *that was the idea im more of the old school tipe the reason why i like it cuz it still looks like a bike
> *


Yes sir that's why Krazykutting/TNT worked to make Paule's bike a crazy ass build but still make it look like a bike. The whole gody overdone radicals do it just for points but don't focus on making it look anything like a bike anymore


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13533633
> *Can't wait to see more pics of that bike with the bad ass set of TNT pedals you got on it :thumbsup:  I think you were one of our first handful of customers to get pedals from us.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13533806
> *Yes sir that's why Krazykutting/TNT worked to make Paule's bike a crazy ass build but still make it look like a bike.  The whole gody overdone radicals do it just for points but don't focus on making it look anything like a bike anymore
> *


true i did it for the peeps realy i dont care if i win are lose wat makes me for good is the coment they give u at the show .


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2009, 03:22 PM~13520894
> *X2 EVEN THOUGH IS MY FIRST TIME AT THE S.B SHOW
> *


One bad ass show homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:02 AM~13526719
> *Congrats Carlo's. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 one of the cooliest homies I've meet on the bike scene! Congrats Carlos


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i threw my yellow pre-reg in the trash.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 9 2009, 10:42 PM~13534525
> *X2 one of the cooliest homies I've meet on the bike scene! Congrats Carlos
> *


X2  HOMIE IS REAL FIRME


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 10 2009, 08:26 AM~13535124
> *i threw my yellow pre-reg in the trash.
> *


x2 I got mine in the mail about a month after I already sent in the one I got from the website.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 11:28 AM~13572905
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsdown:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 4 2009, 08:50 AM~13176244
> *Ill be there
> *


U want to show what we taking to san benardino or until june 7


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13580933
> *U want to show what we taking to san benardino or until june 7
> *


Should we? Lol...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn this is going to be a crazy show for me


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 15 2009, 07:51 AM~13582583
> *damn this is going to be a crazy show for me
> *



What's up homie, why the sad face?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 15 2009, 08:58 AM~13582633
> *What's up homie, why the sad face?
> *


because setting up and cleaning the car takes about a day and setting up that bike and cleaning it takes about another day. but i have to do them both in one day

damn im gonna be bussssyyyy! :around: :around:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 15 2009, 08:10 AM~13582714
> *because setting up and cleaning the car takes about a day and setting up that bike and cleaning it takes about another day. but i have to do them both in one day
> 
> damn im gonna be bussssyyyy! :around:  :around:
> *



O yeah double trouble lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13535124
> *i threw my yellow pre-reg in the trash.
> *


me too !
cause i sent my in already !


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

W


> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 15 2009, 09:39 AM~13582919
> *me too !
> cause i sent my in already !
> *


I need to sent my pre reg next month.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

If my bike is ready I be there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 15 2009, 10:48 AM~13583521
> *W
> I need to sent my pre reg next month.
> *


why are you waiting?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 14 2009, 11:40 PM~13580964
> *Should we? Lol...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2009, 01:27 PM~13595883
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 16 2009, 06:33 PM~13599136
> *:uh:
> *


WHY THE STUPID LOOK????


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2009, 10:40 PM~13602386
> *WHY THE STUPID LOOK????
> *


 :biggrin: better.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2009, 01:27 PM~13595883
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Of what


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

where trying to get mexica dancers to go out and dance around da homies trike :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 19 2009, 10:51 PM~13627312
> *Of what
> *


TIME


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't forget to stop by the Karzicon/TNT booth to say whats up and place your orders for your project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 11:28 AM~13572905
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13650194
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 09:58 PM~13650259
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2009, 09:03 PM~13650317
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Who's ready am not


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We gotta take a big Team Cali pic that day. :biggrin: I think everyone is going to be there. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 01:45 PM~13655772
> *We gotta take a big Team Cali pic that day.  :biggrin:  I think everyone is going to be there.  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 21 2009, 10:28 PM~13650679
> *Who's ready am not
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 12:45 PM~13655772
> *We gotta take a big Team Cali pic that day.  :biggrin:  I think everyone is going to be there.  :yes:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 10:45 AM~13655772
> *We gotta take a big Team Cali pic that day.  :biggrin:  I think everyone is going to be there.  :yes:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 76'_SCHWINN, socios b.c. prez

Except this guy. Hes not going to be there. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 PM~13657551
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 76'_SCHWINN, socios b.c. prez
> 
> ...


STFU!!! finish yo trike before you start taking cheap shots at me jerk. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:47 PM~13657741
> *STFU!!! finish yo trike before you start taking cheap shots at me jerk. :angry:
> *


You wanna go with me and mike just to go check it out? I will show you my trike later. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:51 AM~13655841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:45 AM~13655772
> *We gotta take a big Team Cali pic that day.  :biggrin:  I think everyone is going to be there.  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13391881
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 2 NEW VERSIONS OF THE NOR-CAL TRIKES DISPLAYED SIDE BY SIDE DIFFERENY CLUBS BUT NOTHING BUT LOVE
> *


Trikes what trikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 09:08 PM~13662029
> *Trikes what trikes
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662109
> *Its a secret.
> *


Better be a real good secret like taking over the trike game :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662109
> *Its a secret.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13662202
> *Better be a real good secret like taking over the trike game  :0
> *


THIS IS GONNA BE THE FIRST TRIKE I BUILD, I HOPE IT LOOKS OK TO YOU :happysad:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 4 2009, 08:50 AM~13176244
> *Ill be there
> *


poison bike will be there with a different look


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13662202
> *Better be a real good secret like taking over the trike game  :0
> *


Let me just tell you this. The only people that have to worry about these new trikes are the ones outside of this state.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13662835
> *poison bike will be there with a different look
> *


Ya saves homie... Not much but we will have a couple different parts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GONNA BE A CLOSE ONE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK TODAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 23 2009, 09:34 PM~13673277
> *JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK TODAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13666240
> *Ya saves homie... Not much but we will have a couple different parts
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING UP THERE, SHIT CRAZY RIGHT HERE IN MY AREA :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13666240
> *Ya saves homie... Not much but we will have a couple different parts
> *


WHATS UP CARLOS!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING UP THERE HOMIE :biggrin: , SHIT CRAZY RIGHT HERE IN MY AREA :0 BUT IM COOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:31 PM~13673827
> *WHATS UP CARLOS!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING UP THERE HOMIE  :biggrin: , SHIT CRAZY RIGHT HERE IN MY AREA  :0 BUT IM COOL
> *


Stay out of trouble fool so you can go to the show. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 23 2009, 10:31 PM~13673827
> *WHATS UP CARLOS!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING UP THERE HOMIE  :biggrin: , SHIT CRAZY RIGHT HERE IN MY AREA  :0 BUT IM COOL
> *


Q vo homie... Same shit overhere homie a lot of action for a small city... Were up to 12 murders already


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13673277
> *JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK TODAY
> *


All talk no walk. :|


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:12 AM~13676216
> *All talk no walk. :|
> *


IF YOUR THERE YOU WILL SEE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 24 2009, 07:47 AM~13676584
> *IF YOUR THERE YOU WILL SEE
> *


pics.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 24 2009, 12:53 AM~13674477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM HOMIE ANOTHER ONES THATS ALOT :0 THE PIGS OVER HERE ARE HEATED UP!!! THERE STOPPING EVERYONE OF US CHECKING IF WE HAVE SHIT ON US THERE TRYING TO LUCK THEM UP I GUESS CUZ THEY HAVE NO MORE FUNDS AND THERE TRYING TO MAKE SOME MONEY :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:04 AM~13677932
> *pics.
> *


june 8th


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13677974
> *FO SHO HOMIE YOU KNOW IT IMA STAY CLEAN AND POSITIVE
> DAMMM HOMIE ANOTHER ONES THATS ALOT  :0 THE PIGS OVER HERE ARE HEATED UP!!! THERE STOPPING EVERYONE OF US CHECKING IF WE HAVE SHIT ON US THERE TRYING TO LUCK THEM UP I GUESS CUZ THEY HAVE NO MORE FUNDS AND THERE TRYING TO MAKE SOME MONEY  :angry:
> *


Ahahahahahahs same overhere homie I get pulled over all the time.. They even know me by name ahahahahaha


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:04 AM~13677932
> *pics.
> *


Take your bike to san benardino be there or u not going


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 24 2009, 11:10 AM~13678657
> *Take your bike to san benardino be there or u not going
> *


what bike?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ZzzZZZzzzzz


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*FUCK LRM* :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13679450
> *FUCK ME :angry:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 24 2009, 05:30 PM~13680972
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13679450
> *FUCK LRM :angry:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 24 2009, 12:48 PM~13678346
> *Ahahahahahahs same overhere homie I get pulled over all the time.. They even know me by name ahahahahaha
> *



HAHAHA PINCHE CRIMINAL JK :biggrin: STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2009, 10:08 AM~13692811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

ill be going this year...sending the pre-reg form today


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

O


> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 3 2009, 03:27 PM~13771888
> *ill be going this year...sending the pre-reg form today
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I HOPE NOT THAT MANY TRIKES SHOWUP SO I CAN WIN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2009, 10:49 AM~13779302
> *I HOPE NOT THAT MANY TRIKES SHOWUP SO I CAN WIN :biggrin:
> *


I think this guys going to winn that. 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, *MEXICA*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IM NOT GOING NO MORE I BE IN MEXICO ON VACATION


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 4 2009, 10:59 AM~13779389
> *IM NOT GOING NO MORE I BE IN MEXICO ON VACATION
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO PICK UP SOME SWINE FLU ????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2009, 11:02 AM~13779421
> *ARE YOU GOING TO PICK UP SOME SWINE FLU ????
> *


lol


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:rofl: YA AND BUY TWO GIRLS AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 4 2009, 11:05 AM~13779451
> *:rofl: YA AND BUY TWO GIRLS AT THE SAME TIME
> *


LUCKY!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

LETS GO ILL BUY YOU ONE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 4 2009, 11:13 AM~13779518
> *LETS GO ILL BUY YOU ONE
> *


JUST BRING ME ONE BACK :cheesy: I DONT WANT TO MISS THE SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 08:35 PM~13797773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Azteca de ORo first time to so cal show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 5 2009, 08:52 PM~13798042
> *Azteca de ORo first time to so cal show
> *


Your going to like it down there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 11:58 PM~13799826
> *Your going to like it down there.
> *


IF I GO TO THE FLEA MARKET AND BUY MY PARTS AND THEN SPRAY PAINT SOME OF THEM IS THAT CONSIDERED CUSTOM PARTS????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2009, 07:48 AM~13801325
> *IF I GO TO THE FLEA MARKET AND BUY MY PARTS AND THEN SPRAY PAINT SOME OF THEM IS THAT CONSIDERED CUSTOM PARTS????
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2009, 07:48 AM~13801325
> *IF I GO TO THE FLEA MARKET AND BUY MY PARTS AND THEN SPRAY PAINT SOME OF THEM IS THAT CONSIDERED CUSTOM PARTS????
> *


  and you get special plating points.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2009, 07:48 AM~13801325
> *IF I GO TO THE FLEA MARKET AND BUY MY PARTS AND THEN SPRAY PAINT SOME OF THEM IS THAT CONSIDERED CUSTOM PARTS????
> *


If there from the san jose fleamarket yes :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Yup my bike came from the indoor compton swaptmeet with a lil bit of parts from wal mart, home depot and tires from pick a part and i got trike of the year?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 6 2009, 04:30 PM~13806942
> *If there from the san jose fleamarket yes :biggrin:
> *


wheres that


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 6 2009, 04:30 PM~13806942
> *If there from the san jose fleamarket yes :biggrin:
> *


Los chinitos son cabrones and the best part is that there already plated


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 08:35 PM~13797773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u bord are wat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 6 2009, 04:48 PM~13807756
> *Los chinitos son cabrones and the best part is that there already plated
> *


china chrome or redone?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 09:42 AM~13802523
> *  and you get special plating points.
> *


 :biggrin: BEST IF YOU GO TO AUTOZONE,CHROME TAPE,NICE N SHINNY


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 9 2009, 01:26 PM~13837482
> *:biggrin: BEST IF YOU GO TO AUTOZONE,CHROME TAPE,NICE N SHINNY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SERIOUSLY GUYS WILL THAT WORK, WILL I REALLY GET POINTS FOR THAT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2009, 10:33 AM~13843304
> *SERIOUSLY GUYS WILL THAT WORK, WILL I REALLY GET POINTS FOR THAT
> *


????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2009, 10:33 AM~13843304
> *SERIOUSLY GUYS WILL THAT WORK, WILL I REALLY GET POINTS FOR THAT
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2009, 04:35 PM~13866554
> *????
> *


Any pic of parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 12 2009, 05:37 PM~13867136
> *Any pic of parts
> *


Post your parts first. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 05:58 PM~13867386
> *Post your parts first.  :biggrin:
> *


I got no parts nada


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 12 2009, 06:34 PM~13867763
> *I got no parts nada
> *


Thats not what I heard. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u should see his rims


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 05:58 PM~13867386
> *Post your parts first.  :biggrin:
> *


Post pic of your trike frame or parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 12 2009, 09:48 PM~13869774
> *Post pic of your trike frame or parts
> *


what trike? What parts? :dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 09:59 PM~13869918
> *what trike? What parts?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ANYBODY NEEDS A PRE REG I DON'T THINK I'M GOING TO MAKE IT PM ME


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:16 PM~13870113
> *ANYBODY NEEDS A PRE REG I DON'T THINK I'M GOING TO MAKE IT PM ME
> *


x2 same here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2009, 08:35 PM~13797773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

will be there with the hulk & nemo bike.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

thats a down put kind of looks like my luna :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

See you guys in 3 weeks


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13924958
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

it sold out and i need one more per reg form for one bike along with the 3 wrist bands will pay you what you paid let me no please asap pm me


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST GOT THE CONFIRMATIONS :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

San benardino here we go


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i still need a per reg comformation for the homie smily let me no asap dont worry about him winning cuz he always get rob and if you want his trophy yu can have it too you no how we do :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

never wait to the last moment


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Am in I got my confirmation today last year was sold out for me I send my pre reg form back in feb 09


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 21 2009, 12:24 PM~13959050
> *Am in I got my confirmation today last year was sold out for me I send my pre reg form back in feb 09
> *


I just got my confirmation for the show too


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

me to im in :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 02:07 PM~13960180
> *me to im in  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN DID YOU GET CONFIRMATION BRO ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 21 2009, 02:25 PM~13960401
> *WHEN DID YOU GET CONFIRMATION BRO ?
> *


today i sent my pre reg back in feb.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 02:26 PM~13960419
> *today i sent my pre reg back in feb.
> *


I SENT MINE IN MARCH !
I'M STILL WAITING FOR MY CONFIRMATION FOR MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe ull get it today


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 02:40 PM~13960581
> *maybe ull get it today
> *


that would be cool !
i'll be at the show this weekend bro !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got mine!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2009, 05:45 PM~13962505
> *I just got mine!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh wait, its a secret. :|


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2009, 05:53 PM~13962567
> *Oh wait, its a secret.  :|
> *


If u take your bike u are a series person about bikes if not is only bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13963660
> *If u take your bike u are a series person about bikes if not is only bla bla bla bla bla bla
> *


Serious?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2009, 07:54 PM~13963672
> *Serious?
> *


So clown confu and your bike will be there rep sacramento eso es todo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 21 2009, 07:58 PM~13963711
> *So clown confu and your bike will be there rep sacramento eso es todo
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got mine for the car and the bike today but its dumb, one is indoor and one is outdoor


and i dont know which is which, it doesnt say


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2009, 08:50 PM~13964364
> *i got mine for the car and the bike today but its dumb, one is indoor and one is outdoor
> and i dont know which is which, it doesnt say
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2009, 08:50 PM~13964364
> *i got mine for the car and the bike today but its dumb, one is indoor and one is outdoor
> and i dont know which is which, it doesnt say
> *


i think the indoor one is for the car and outdoor is for the bike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2009, 08:50 PM~13964364
> *i got mine for the car and the bike today but its dumb, one is indoor and one is outdoor
> and i dont know which is which, it doesnt say
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2009, 08:50 PM~13964364
> *i got mine for the car and the bike today but its dumb, one is indoor and one is outdoor
> and i dont know which is which, it doesnt say
> *


FUCK IT PUT THEM BOTH INDOOR, ILL TAKE OUTDOORS, THE KANDY SHINES BETTER IN THE SUN ANYWAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2009, 11:30 PM~13965992
> *FUCK IT PUT THEM BOTH INDOOR, ILL TAKE OUTDOORS, THE KANDY SHINES BETTER IN THE SUN  ANYWAY
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

got mine to just need one for the homie we the bad ass bikes and trikes get no love and always get the boot outside :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: pulse it going to be hot and cant even bring water


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 2 MORE WEEKS :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2009, 11:30 PM~13965992
> *FUCK IT PUT THEM BOTH INDOOR, ILL TAKE OUTDOORS, THE KANDY SHINES BETTER IN THE SUN  ANYWAY
> *


do you have an indoors spot? because if you do and the rest of our bikes are indoors, we can trade


and i dont have candy paint jobs


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

OUT DOOR IS BETTER IN ANY WEATHER, THE PAINT SHOWS ITS REAL COLOR ,,INDOOR ITS ALWAYS DARKER DONT MATTER HOW MUCH LIGHT THERE IS.... MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SAN DIEGO WILL BE OUT SIDE....OH AND TO MEXICA SHOW UR BIKE OUT SIDE HOMIE ,,,,OH AND U CAN TAKE WATER ON SATURDAY ONLY,,,,,,,,, :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 23 2009, 08:51 AM~13977339
> *:biggrin: 2 MORE WEEKS  :nicoderm:
> *


Elite bc will be there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

ARE THEY REALLY SOLD OUT ALREADY THAT SUCKS IM STILL GOING TO TRY GET MY BIKE IN TO THE SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my next stop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 25 2009, 10:47 AM~13990400
> *my next stop
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be takeing clown confusion instead i want to hold off on the new one.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 25 2009, 11:35 AM~13990779
> *ill be takeing clown confusion instead i want to hold off on the new one.
> *


what new one?? :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 25 2009, 11:54 AM~13990945
> *what new one?? :0
> *


something i been working on for a wile but im going to try to get it ready for vagas


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 25 2009, 11:57 AM~13990969
> *something i been working on for a wile but im going to try to get it ready for vagas
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 25 2009, 11:57 AM~13990969
> *something i been working on for a wile but im going to try to get it ready for vagas
> *


U going to vegas


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 24 2009, 12:49 PM~13679089
> *what bike?
> *


Yea what bike there was a bike at the socios show that look like yours same parts


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Ready Now* :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHO GOING TO BE IN THE CONCERT THIS YEAR ?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 27 2009, 01:50 PM~14015804
> *Ready Now    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


5 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 27 2009, 04:12 PM~14017377
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHO GOING TO BE IN THE CONCERT THIS YEAR ?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 27 2009, 04:12 PM~14017377
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHO GOING TO BE IN THE CONCERT THIS YEAR ?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 27 2009, 01:50 PM~14015804
> *Ready Now    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


See you outdoors.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2009, 05:42 PM~14018390
> *See you outdoors.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 27 2009, 05:46 PM~14018453
> *:yes:
> *


ME TOO !


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

who ever going to miss out on da show should at least try to come out to look at all the cool shit  and the ladys :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 28 2009, 09:00 AM~14024509
> *who ever going to miss out on da show should at least try to come out to look at all the cool shit   and the ladys  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 9 2009, 07:58 AM~13526671
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT!!! Just finished putting the bike together and its ready to go! Cnt wait to show it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 31 2009, 08:06 PM~14056506
> *TTT!!! Just finished putting the bike together and its ready to go! Cnt wait to show it
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 31 2009, 08:06 PM~14056506
> *TTT!!! Just finished putting the bike together and its ready to go! Cnt wait to show it
> *


me to i need to get away


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

one more week  I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 08:22 PM~14056670
> *one more week    I'm ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's right homie one more week... Ill see u at the show!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14056738
> *That's right homie one more week... Ill see u at the show!
> *


:yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 08:41 PM~14056897
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:h5: :yes: hno: :banghead: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> me to im in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > me to im in :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where is everyone staying at? Anyone recommend any hotels out there? Looks like I will be there friday night and saturday.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14064454
> *Where is everyone staying at? Anyone recommend any hotels out there? Looks like I will be there friday night and saturday.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TRAFFIC 2-WHEEL FLEET WILL BE THERE 15 BIKES AND 19 CARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14064454
> *Where is everyone staying at? Anyone recommend any hotels out there? Looks like I will be there friday night and saturday.
> *


my pad ? :biggrin: all the hotels out here are all the same , they all good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jun 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14066306
> *TRAFFIC 2-WHEEL FLEET WILL BE THERE 15 BIKES AND 19 CARS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 1 2009, 07:10 PM~14066529
> *my pad ?  :biggrin:  all the hotels out here are all the same , they all good
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 07:11 PM~14066542
> *
> *


Is your camara ready raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 1 2009, 09:21 PM~14068222
> *Is your camara ready raul
> *


 :yes: I will start taking pics saturday morning.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Party,Party,Party !!!!!!* :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 04:44 PM~14064454
> *Where is everyone staying at? Anyone recommend any hotels out there? Looks like I will be there friday night and saturday.
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 09:59 AM~14070358
> *:yes: I will start taking pics saturday morning.
> *


See u sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 2 2009, 05:39 PM~14075401
> *See u sunday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13518756
> *Future elite member poison bike from salinas ca  :0
> *


Got the placa for poison today . seen the bike with the newwww parts it looks clean we ready for san benardino


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost time.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 ILL SEE YOU OUT THERE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14083830
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

one more day to road trip


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 PM~14089267
> *one more day to road trip
> *


20 mins from my house :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL

AN HOUR AND 40 MINUTES :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 3 2009, 10:24 PM~14089267
> *one more day to road trip
> *


lier :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

to everybody that is driving far this weekend to the Show , *Have A Safe Drive*


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 07:12 PM~14098326
> *to everybody that is  driving far this weekend to the Show ,  Have A Safe Drive
> *


Out from san jose ca to san benardino. 5 hour drive to rep elite bc :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LEAVING AT NOON TODAY


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 5 2009, 06:49 AM~14102057
> *LEAVING AT NOON TODAY
> *


lier :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14102756
> *lier :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14102756
> *lier :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i woudnt sleep if i were u


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

See you MR.559 have a safe trip


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14104217
> *See you MR.559 have a safe trip
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 5 2009, 10:51 AM~14104217
> *See you MR.559 have a safe trip
> *



what up dawg !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys at the show. Im out the door. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2009, 02:09 PM~14105373
> *See you guys at the show. Im out the door.  :biggrin:
> *


leave than :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 5 2009, 01:12 PM~14105391
> *leave than :angry:
> *


SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 5 2009, 02:14 PM~14105404
> *SEE U THERE HOMIE
> *


you guy havent left.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Team Cali Pic on Sunday, 3:30 pm by the LRM rig , DONT be late :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SEE YOU ALL THIER,JUST LEAVIN.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PRETTY CRAZY TRYING TO SET UP,KINDA LOOKIN LIKE IT WAS GONNA RAIN,BUT ITSHOULD BE ALL GOOD TOMORROW,POSTED IN FRONT OF SOCIOS BIKE PREZ,CLOWN CONFUTION,LIL SPANKS.....SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2009, 05:25 PM~14113796
> *PRETTY CRAZY TRYING TO SET UP,KINDA LOOKIN LIKE IT WAS GONNA RAIN,BUT ITSHOULD BE ALL GOOD TOMORROW,POSTED IN FRONT OF SOCIOS BIKE PREZ,CLOWN CONFUTION,LIL SPANKS.....SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:
> *


Raul took a bike?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 6 2009, 07:18 PM~14114172
> *Raul took a bike?
> *


2


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 6 2009, 07:18 PM~14114172
> *Raul took a bike?
> *


 :uh: DIDN'T NOTICE,WHEN WE WRE GETIN OUR SPOT,THEY WERE ALLREADYWRAPPIN UP....


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

IT WAS A LONG DAY TODAY,, BUT MEMBERS ONLY BIKE CLUB, SAN DIEGO .ITS READY FOR TOMORROW,,,,, :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

any pics?
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Just got inline! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

POISON in FULL display in SB!!!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Pics????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

let see the pics every one come on i know your home lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

pic's will be posted monday


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Elite bc poison bike best semi best display azteca de oro best paint best radical and best of show bike and 250$ best 20. Best" street bike raider bike rep hard elite bc


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Elite bc poison bike best semi best display azteca de oro best paint best radical and best of show bike and 250$ best 20. Best" street bike raider bike rep hard elite bc


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 7 2009, 09:21 PM~14122355
> *Elite bc poison bike best semi best display azteca de oro best paint best radical and best of show bike and 250$ best 20. Best" street bike raider bike rep hard elite bc
> *


That's how we rep


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

pics?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MORE PICS


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14122358
> *Elite bc
> poison bike..... best semi,  best display
> 
> ...


edited your post, is this what you meant to say? hard to tell when you dont use periods.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 09:31 PM~14122413
> *MORE PICS
> *


UPLOADING ALL OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14122461
> *UPLOADING ALL OF THEM  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Desiree. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 09:36 PM~14122472
> *Thanks Desiree. :biggrin:
> *


x323 :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Q


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2009, 09:32 PM~14122435
> *edited your post, is this what you meant to say?  hard to tell when you dont use periods.
> *


That's right elite bc rep


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 7 2009, 08:28 PM~14122394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats raul.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes*  :biggrin: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 8 2009, 12:01 AM~14122714
> *Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes      :biggrin:    :0
> *


FUCK YEAH


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 7 2009, 09:58 PM~14122686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some motivation for my sisters trike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!!! POISON DISPLAY IS BAD ASS.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Out to spend the $250


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

MORE MORE MORE :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 7 2009, 11:03 PM~14122735
> *Out to spend the $250
> *


QVOLE HOMIE MADE IT HOME :biggrin: 

CONGRATS ON THE WINS TELL ALL THE HOMIES I SAID QVO

WHAT YOU ALL DOING IN THE HOTEL :cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 7 2009, 10:01 PM~14122714
> *Lowrider Magazine San Bernardino 2009 Rollerz Only Most Members Bikes      :biggrin:    :0
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any Artistics bikes there?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 10:36 PM~14123021
> *Any Artistics bikes there?
> *


NOPE ONLY 1


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: NINETEEN.O.FOUR, *MR.559*, texastrike, azteca de oro



:wave: WHATS UP GIL, NICE SEING YOU TODAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 8 2009, 12:39 AM~14123039
> *NOPE ONLY 1
> *




This is what we did today.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

good seeing all of you guys out there! Still on the road about hour away from home :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 09:39 PM~14123044
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: NINETEEN.O.FOUR, MR.559, texastrike, azteca de oro
> :wave: WHATS UP GIL, NICE SEING YOU TODAY
> *



What's up homie good meeting you today


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 7 2009, 11:46 PM~14123091
> *What's up homie good meeting you today
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE HAVE A SAFE TRIP CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SOME QUICK PICS STILL UPLOADING SOME


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice pics  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good running into some of u bastards lol post that great team cali picture. yall shoud be lucky i took that pic with yall lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:08 AM~14123247
> *good running into some of u bastards lol post that great team cali picture. yall shoud be lucky i took that pic with yall lol
> *




WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO

COOL SEING YOU TODAY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hahahaha pic was sick lol well just let yall know i got into a fender bender with my cadi on the way home luckly its not bad ill fix it fast lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 8 2009, 08:03 AM~14122735
> *Out to spend the $250
> *


Congrats brother and that was even without the TNT rimz. damn imagine once you get your forks and rims on that bike will be even tougher competition :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jun 8 2009, 12:21 AM~14123328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 CLEAN CLEAN ASS BIKE, WAS LOOKING FORWARD FOR THOSE RIMS THOUGH :cheesy: 

CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS TONY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SORRY IF I DIDNT TAKE PICS OF ALL THE BIKES MY BATTERIES RAN OUT :angry: 

HOPEFULLY RAUL GOTS THE REST OF THE PICS WHEN HE COMES BACK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 12:02 AM~14122733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IS HELLA HOTTTT!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PROPS TO ELITE!! 

NICE PICS!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 8 2009, 12:12 AM~14123274
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO
> 
> COOL SEING YOU TODAY
> ...


nice pics jorge  layitlow gangsters


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

wish i could have made it out there but my water pump went out on my truck so there went the gas money congrats on everyones win :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 8 2009, 09:30 AM~14123389
> *FO SHO IT WAS
> 
> DAM THATS SUCKS BUT YOUR CADDY IS CLEAN HOMIE LOOKS NICE  :biggrin:
> ...


Thank you sir. i won 1st place 16" full custom with Wyatt's Revenge, 2nd place 16" semi custom, and 1st and 2nd place 12" Origional category.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2009, 02:21 AM~14123571
> *Thank you sir.  i won 1st place 16" full custom with Wyatt's Revenge, 2nd place 16" semi custom, and 1st and 2nd place 12" Origional category.
> *


how was the booth set up... Congrats..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i had fun at the show i won 2nd place mild .


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2009, 12:21 AM~14123571
> *Thank you sir.  i won 1st place 16" full custom with Wyatt's Revenge, 2nd place 16" semi custom, and 1st and 2nd place 12" Origional category.
> *


There's multiple categories for 12" now???


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 10:53 PM~14123135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn this bike came out badass, display makes it pop out even more, big props to the builder :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

congrats to all the winners


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 11:12 PM~14123274
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO
> 
> COOL SEING YOU TODAY
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

that was a bed ass show cool meeting everyone i got frist place radical trike best of show trike with 250 best engraving displayed and plating :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 8 2009, 12:12 AM~14123274
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO
> 
> COOL SEING YOU TODAY
> ...


look at noah trying to hold my hand


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Who took best of show?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i took best trike with la mexica and azteca de oro took best bike QUE VIVA LA RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 09:00 AM~14125246
> *i took best trike with la mexica and azteca de oro took best bike QUE VIVA LA RAZA  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats to both!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 01:16 AM~14123757
> *i had fun at the show i won 2nd place mild .
> *



congratsssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 02:16 AM~14123757
> *i had fun at the show i won 2nd place mild .
> *


you went??? i didnt see you there :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 8 2009, 09:44 AM~14125611
> *you went??? i didnt see you there :dunno:
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up guys. I got home at about 1:30 in the morning and I just went to bed. I filled up my 4gb memory card at the show so I got a ton of pics and I didnt even take pics of everything. Its going to be a while before I post but I wanted to thank everyone for being in the Team Cali pic. I know there was some people missing but theres always next time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:50 PM~14122602
> *yep thats raul.
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 09:49 AM~14125670
> *Whats up guys. I got home at about 1:30 in the morning and I just went to bed. I filled up my 4gb memory card at the show so I got a ton of pics and I didnt even take pics of everything. Its going to be a while before I post but I wanted to thank everyone for being in the Team Cali pic. I know there was some people missing but theres always next time.
> *


 :thumbsup: CALIFASAZT  LAN


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 10:19 AM~14125918
> *:thumbsup: CALIFASAZT  LAN
> *


OOOOPS I F UP I MENT TEAM CALIFASAZTLAN  I STILL HAVENT RESTED AND HAD TO BE AT WORK AT 5:30 AM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 10:22 AM~14125942
> *OOOOPS I F UP I MENT TEAM CALIFASAZTLAN  I STILL HAVENT RESTED AND HAD TO BE AT WORK AT 5:30 AM
> *


Good job Noah.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 09:49 AM~14125670
> *Whats up guys. I got home at about 1:30 in the morning and I just went to bed. I filled up my 4gb memory card at the show so I got a ton of pics and I didnt even take pics of everything. Its going to be a while before I post but I wanted to thank everyone for being in the Team Cali pic. I know there was some people missing but theres always next time.
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 10:49 AM~14125670
> *Whats up guys. I got home at about 1:30 in the morning and I just went to bed. I filled up my 4gb memory card at the show so I got a ton of pics and I didnt even take pics of everything. Its going to be a while before I post but I wanted to thank everyone for being in the Team Cali pic. I know there was some people missing but theres always next time.
> *


i didnt see you there??? where were you????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mexica needs a rollerz plaque on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:49 PM~14126200
> *mexica needs a rollerz plaque on it
> *


That would Match PERFECT.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:49 AM~14125670
> *Whats up guys. I got home at about 1:30 in the morning and I just went to bed. I filled up my 4gb memory card at the show so I got a ton of pics and I didnt even take pics of everything. Its going to be a while before I post but I wanted to thank everyone for being in the Team Cali pic. I know there was some people missing but theres always next time.
> *


I'll check back in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2009, 11:52 AM~14126235
> *I'll check back in 2 weeks!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2009, 10:52 AM~14126235
> *I'll check back in 2 weeks!!
> *


6.5 months. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 8 2009, 10:49 AM~14126200
> *mexica needs a rollerz plaque on it
> *


LOL MEXICA NEEDS SLEEP NO CLUB FOR ME AINT GOT TIME ,MONEY ,FOOD, JOB I SHOULD SELL MY BIKE SIKE  :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2009, 10:52 AM~14126235
> *I'll check back in 2 weeks!!
> *


STILL WAITING WHAT ABOUT ALL THE CHICKS ON BIKES PUT THOSE UP :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 8 2009, 01:16 AM~14123757
> *i had fun at the show i won 2nd place mild .
> *


con grads my brother who won first in mid


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

mando from legions got 1st. mild


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DID RESIDENT EVIL SHOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:12 AM~14126481
> *DID RESIDENT EVIL SHOW?
> *


No.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here I go with my pics. Its going to take me a while to post them all.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a chance to take some pics of this bike so I took alot.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mannys Custom Cylinders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:17 AM~14126537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jun 8 2009, 11:31 AM~14126689
> *Out of curiosity, why is this guy even there if he doesn't like them?
> *


Its a joke homie.  Welcome to the bike forums.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:17 AM~14126537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x258478063421467805347 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14126575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To me this is the best 16" ever 

Don't say that name on lil some people get mad when you talk about Manny's :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to upload some more pics and get something to eat. I will post more in a little bit.


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

:0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de oro and poison stop at mannys bike shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 8 2009, 12:10 PM~14127150
> *Azteca de oro and poison stop at mannys bike shop
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

GREAT PICTURES SOCIOS :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks. Random pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post more of this bike later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 02:40 PM~14127585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I give homie alot of shit just messing with him but his bike is bad ass real talk.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont usually like pedal cars or these trikes but this one was clean.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 12:53 PM~14127715
> *I give homie alot of shit just messing with him but his bike is bad ass real talk.
> *


thx dogg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 12:38 PM~14127561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic of my bike had a good day a the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

thats it???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 12:45 PM~14128289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Once again tight pictures Socios b.c Prez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Congrats 2 all the winners in San Bernadino   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 8 2009, 01:50 PM~14128339
> *Once again tight pictures Socios b.c Prez :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats 2 all the winners in San Bernadino     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. I have a ton of pics and its going to take me all day to put them up. I know some of you guys are looking for pics of you bikes. Just give me some time to put them up.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:36 AM~14127525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know who owns this socios?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 03:44 PM~14128281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2Gs!! WTF he smokin!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> Congrats on ur win carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Ur display looks sick Poison :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:12 AM~14126481
> *DID RESIDENT EVIL SHOW?
> *


Just saw it at mannys bike shop... That's a bad ass trike!!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14128392
> *do you know who owns this socios?
> *


that's mr.559 nephews bike his name is aj.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 8 2009, 01:57 PM~14128392
> *do you know who owns this socios?
> *


Pm mr.559.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> > Congrats on ur win carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> >
> > Ur display looks sick Poison :0 :0 :yes: :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

I wish socios b.c. prez came to the SB show. He gets all the flicks.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 8 2009, 01:05 PM~14128469
> *that's mr.559 nephews bike his name is aj.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:05 PM~14128470
> *Pm mr.559.
> *


i'm on it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 12:36 PM~14127525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANA B AT ANY STREET LOW SHOWS?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 8 2009, 02:30 PM~14129418
> *GANA B AT ANY STREET LOW SHOWS?
> *




Maybe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Krazy Kutting hustlin the laser parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No comment.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 06:45 PM~14130150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how the hell did this take 2nd :angry: i demand a re-count!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 8 2009, 04:55 PM~14130282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass...... would look better 2 tone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NICE PICS RAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 8 2009, 05:10 PM~14130444
> *NICE PICS RAUL :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, I will pm you tonight about something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have about 200 pics to post. Lots of good stuff. I gotta go but I will post more tonight.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

go get a good meal bro good looking pics nice job


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 02:11 PM~14128546
> *Gracias homie ... I thought u were going to the show!
> *


X2 NICE PIC 
:thumbsup: SOC.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 06:10 PM~14131175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEU EXPOSURE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 03:55 PM~14130282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love these mounts


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Any pics of the Laker bike???I hav'nt seen any yet.....Thanks


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 8 2009, 05:07 PM~14130418
> *bad ass...... would look better 2 tone
> *


Soon real soon it will have 2 tone but for a new set of parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 09:49 PM~14132362
> *Soon real soon it will have 2 tone but for a new set of parts
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


looking fukkn bad ass carlos :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 06:26 PM~14131356
> *X2 NICE PIC
> :thumbsup: SOC.
> *


Gracias HENRY!!! Thanks to u getting down on the display I got Best display and first time out!! Thanks homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 07:53 PM~14132426
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> looking fukkn bad ass carlos :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie! Finally got the parts that u designed for me on the bike!!! Once again thanks homey for hooking it up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 09:59 PM~14132517
> *Thanks homie! Finally got the parts that u designed for me on the bike!!! Once again thanks homey for hooking it up
> *


no prob fool. thanks for letting me help


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 08:56 PM~14132463
> *Gracias HENRY!!! Thanks to u getting down on the display I got Best display and first time out!! Thanks homie
> *


You was killin it all the way around :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it at SS


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 08:00 PM~14132540
> *no prob fool.  thanks for letting me help
> *


Thanks homey.. I might hit u up soon for more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 8 2009, 08:03 PM~14132577
> *You was killin it all the way around  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it at SS
> *


I got some coming up soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 7 2009, 09:39 PM~14122501
> *Q
> That's right elite bc rep
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PRETTY AMAZED NO ONE MENTIONED THIS PEDAL CAR,THE HOMIE LOUIE FROM UNIQUES C.C,B.C.....
















HOMIE WAS MAKIN IT BOUNCE LIKE A HOPPER


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 05:06 PM~14130406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Going alway for upgrades. The only bike from san jose ca rep


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:40 PM~14128241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR POSTING THIS PIC OF MY BIKE,,TOOK IT OUT AFTER 10 YRS ,,HAD IT SITTING IN MY GARAGE, THE BIKE WAS DONE ABOUT 13YRS AGO BELIEVE IT OR NOT IT CAME OUT ON LRM IN 1998,WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER,IT USED TO BE A 3 WHEELER,, :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:41 PM~14128247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WHOLE BIKE IS 13 YRS OLD , NOTHING HAS BEEN CHANGED SINCE 1998.NOT EVEN THE PAINT,, :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:41 PM~14128252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CUSTOM SHARK FINN.GOT THE IDEA FROM UNFFAIR ADVANTAGE.... :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:42 PM~14128258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PIANT DONE BY PARKER PRODUCTIONS IN OCEANSIDE CA.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:43 PM~14128265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE PAINT AND THE CUT ON THE SIDE ARE DIFFERENT,ON THE OTHER SIDE..THE SIDE PATTERNS DONT MATCH :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These are for Poison. This is one of there homies messing around with this lil tiger. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14134476
> *Going alway for upgrades. The only bike from san jose ca rep
> *


There was that green mild bike from Uce thats also from San Jose.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 8 2009, 10:15 PM~14134527
> *THANX FOR POSTING THIS PIC OF MY BIKE,,TOOK IT OUT AFTER 10 YRS ,,HAD IT SITTING IN MY GARAGE, THE BIKE WAS DONE ABOUT 13YRS AGO BELIEVE IT OR NOT IT CAME OUT ON LRM IN 1998,WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER,IT USED TO BE A 3 WHEELER,, :0
> *


I remember. It was called Showtime. When I find the issue it was in I will post it.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 10:54 PM~14134972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahahaha that's the homie jesse! Gracias for posting pics of my bike raul!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 11:04 PM~14135066
> *Ahahahahahahahaha that's the homie jesse! Gracias for posting pics of my bike raul!!!
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 03:22 PM~14129916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a 16"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 8 2009, 11:07 PM~14135098
> *is this a 16"?
> *


Yes.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 10:56 PM~14134991
> *I remember. It was called Showtime. When I find the issue it was in I will post it.
> *


THANX HOMIE CUZZ IM NO GOOD IN POSTING,,THE BIKE BELONGS TO MY 9 YR OLD SON,, THE ORANGE SCOOTER THAT WAS NEXT TO IT BELONGS TO MY 5YR OLD DOUGHTER,, AND THE PEDDAL BUG ,BELONGS TO MY NEPHEW,,,,THANX FOR THE PIX,,,,, :biggrin: YES IT WAS CALLED (ITS SHOW TIME),,,,,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

100 more pics coming soon. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

DO U HAVE PICS OF THE SCOOTER,AND BUG,,,PLEASE POST THANX..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 8 2009, 11:09 PM~14135112
> *DO U HAVE PICS OF THE SCOOTER,AND BUG,,,PLEASE POST THANX..... :biggrin:
> *


Nope sorry.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 07:49 PM~14132362
> *Soon real soon it will have 2 tone but for a new set of parts
> *


THEN GIVE ME THESE :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all Im going to post for tonight. I will post the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Isn't this Taco's old bike??? If not it looks similar to it.  



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14134113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thnx for the PICS!
looks like there was a H U G E turnout! 
:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 7 2009, 11:08 PM~14123244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO LAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 9 2009, 03:54 AM~14136110
> *Isn't this Taco's old bike???  If not it looks similar to it.
> *


Nope, thats not it. Hes never had a Schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 10:41 AM~14137326
> *Nope, thats not it. Hes never had a Schwinn.
> *


LOL when you say it like that.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 12:56 AM~14135770
> *Thats all Im going to post for tonight. I will post the rest tomorrow.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14135645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics bro. I'll be lookin for the one with you sitting on Bankroll so I can post it up :biggrin: 

I forgot the other two display parts so I had to show it like that  I'm just too busy working on Bankroll to work on the other bikes I got. Bankroll is taking up all my resources right now but it'll be worth it in the end :thumbsup:

It was a great show , your club's bikes were looking good glad to see everyone out there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 09:26 AM~14137789
> *Thanks for the pics bro.  I'll be lookin for the one with you sitting on Bankroll so I can post it up  :biggrin:
> 
> I forgot the other two display parts so I had to show it like that   I'm just too busy working on Bankroll to work on the other bikes I got.  Bankroll is taking up all my resources right now but it'll be worth it in the end :thumbsup:
> ...


great


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 09:38 AM~14135335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love these pedals. These are my personal favorite over all the other pedals we've done for someone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres the rest of my pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 09:43 AM~14137985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of this bike also takes this charger bike and sets it up next to his Raider bike. I have never met anyone who hates the chargers so much. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah that's the pic I wanted to see. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where I filled up my memory card. I think there was about another 20 bikes that I didnt get pics of. I do have some more but I dont think they belong in here.


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 8 2009, 02:29 PM~14124130
> *There's multiple categories for 12" now???
> *


There was a grip of 12" bikes there in so many categories I guess they decided to split it up. They had 12" Original, Street, Mild, Semi, Full..... the whole set for 12" this time. Lots of peeps are doing 12" bikes these days.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

RAUL I WANT TO THANK YOU!!!!!! IT WAS AS IF I WAS AT THE SHOW WATCHING THE BIKES!!!!   

the details are crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy can't wait to go to the us, gonna spend an hour watching each bike and 2 hours watching each car :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 9 2009, 11:12 AM~14138890
> *RAUL I WANT TO THANK YOU!!!!!! IT WAS AS IF I WAS AT THE SHOW WATCHING THE BIKES!!!!
> 
> the details are crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy can't wait to go to the us, gonna spend an hour watching each bike and 2 hours watching each car  :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie. I knew you guys would enjoy the pics.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup we allways do  its just amazing, art on wheels, my trike is nothing next to all these beauty's :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO
> 
> COOL SEING YOU TODAY
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn looked like a great show
nice pice raul


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 04:52 PM~14130253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks fuckin badass with the display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 05:11 PM~14130461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bike was looking good out there bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 12:52 AM~14135757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its been I long time since I seen the bike it still looks good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice pics Raul :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 09:53 AM~14138080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks raul for posting pics of my and all the homies bikes for all the world could check out see you at the next show i cant wait for the next show..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 09:46 AM~14138025
> *The owner of this bike also takes this charger bike and sets it up next to his Raider bike. I have never met anyone who hates the chargers so much.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO
> >
> > COOL SEING YOU TODAY
> >
> > ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 9 2009, 02:28 PM~14140844
> *thanks raul for posting pics of my and all the homies bikes for all the world could check out see you at the next show i cant wait for the next show..
> *


Hey can you get me the number for the guy who owns the Raider bike. I need to talk to him about some shows that are coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 9 2009, 12:54 AM~14134972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i met that dude in vegas. cool as shit. kept talking to me about aliens and wierd shit. ahahahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 9 2009, 05:41 PM~14142870
> *i met that dude in vegas.  cool as shit.  kept talking to me about aliens and wierd shit.  ahahahaha. :biggrin:
> *


That's are homie he keeps are bike cleannnn he helps set up and clean the bikes ttt for the homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 9 2009, 07:52 PM~14143001
> *That's are homie he keeps are bike cleannnn he helps set up and clean the bikes ttt for the homie
> *


i know he was sitting by your bike all day. real cool kat. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 9 2009, 05:54 PM~14143017
> *i know he was sitting by your bike all day.  real cool kat. :biggrin:
> *


He takes care of my bike. After the show I buy homie lots of beer specialy if we win hahaha like in san benardino hahaha


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 9 2009, 02:28 PM~14140844
> *thanks raul for posting pics of my and all the homies bikes for all the world could check out see you at the next show i cant wait for the next show..
> *


Thanks for saving a space for my lil boy's lil tiger  :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so who took best bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2009, 07:56 PM~14144582
> *so who took best bike?
> *


Azteca de Oro from Elite b.c.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 08:01 PM~14144657
> *Azteca de Oro from Elite b.c.
> *


that is a realy nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2009, 08:02 PM~14144666
> *that is a realy nice bike
> *


 :yes: Best in Cali. :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 09:46 AM~14138025
> *The owner of this bike also takes this charger bike and sets it up next to his Raider bike. I have never met anyone who hates the chargers so much.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS DUDE NEEDS TO GET A LIFE ,HES TOO DAMM OLD FOR BIKE ,HE NEEDS TO START BUILDING HIS RAIDER WHEEL CHAIR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 08:03 PM~14144682
> *:yes: Best in Cali.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 then you havent heard about my new bike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 9 2009, 08:11 PM~14144781
> *THIS DUDE NEEDS TO GET A LIFE ,HES TOO DAMM OLD FOR BIKE ,HE NEEDS TO START BUILDING HIS RAIDER WHEEL CHAIR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Its his daughters bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 9 2009, 08:13 PM~14144807
> *:0  then you havent heard about my new bike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 08:14 PM~14144819
> *:biggrin:
> *


you know I have to say that bike got my vote as well Im done with the whole bike seen I still get the urge to do it sometimes but its just not the same anymore


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 08:14 PM~14144812
> *Its his daughters bike.
> *


SO HE SAY,S :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 9 2009, 08:19 PM~14144869
> *SO HE  SAY,S  :0
> *












No, thats what it says here and in LRM when it came out.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 9 2009, 08:11 PM~14144781
> *THIS DUDE NEEDS TO GET A LIFE ,HES TOO DAMM OLD FOR BIKE ,HE NEEDS TO START BUILDING HIS RAIDER WHEEL CHAIR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


It's his lil girl's bike :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

walked home with 4 more :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 08:53 PM~14145242
> *walked home with 4 more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 10 2009, 07:01 AM~14145316
> *congrats bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14138025
> *The owner of this bike also takes this charger bike and sets it up next to his Raider bike. I have never met anyone who hates the chargers so much.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...HA THATS FUNNY THE RAIDER BIKE IS CLEAN ASS FUCK AND NICE SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF  BUT ABOUT THE TEAM :thumbsdown: FUCK THAT CHARGERS BEAT THE RAIDERS 11 TIMES INA ROW NOW THATS SOMETHING A RAIDER FAN SHOULD BE PROUD OF :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 12:26 AM~14135249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICTURES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST IN 16INCH MILD


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS AND LADIES, I APOLOGIZE THAT WE DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO TALK TO ALL OF U GUYS THAT ATTENDED SAN BERNADINO, CAUSE KARZICON WAS IN A GREAT MOOD WITH THE PRICE SLASHING!!!!!!!!! JUST WANTED TO ANNOUNCE THAT ANY ORDERS PLACED AS OF JUNE 9TH 2009 TILL OCT 2009 WILL RECEIVE A 20%%%%% DISCOUNT OFF TNT ALREADY LOW LOW PRICES. KEEP BUILDING BUILDERS TNT WILL MAKE IT CLEAN AND AFFORDABLE FOR U GUYS. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 08:53 PM~14145242
> *walked home with 4 more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS ONE JUMBO PLAQUE UR STANDIN NEXT TO BIG T.O. :biggrin: DID U NOTICE THE MACHINE MILLED R.O. ON THE BOLTS????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 9 2009, 10:54 PM~14146696
> *THANKS FOR THE PICTURES
> *


Nice meeting you homie. I will be in touch soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Raul, Just wanted to say good job on the coverage of the show.:thumbsup: Lots of nice pictures. Also want to thank Jose'(DUKES IE) and his family for rollin' out the welcome mat... I had a real good time and met a lot of cool people.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 10 2009, 09:01 AM~14146745
> *THAT IS ONE JUMBO PLAQUE UR STANDIN NEXT TO BIG T.O.  :biggrin:  DID U NOTICE THE MACHINE MILLED R.O. ON THE BOLTS????
> *


Naw that's a regular size car plaque, I'm just short :biggrin: 

:roflmao: Yes sir that would be bad ass if we could do machine milled bolts for bikes, specificially for the pirate bike, maybe machine milled skull and crossbones? :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:16 PM~14140207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 10 2009, 05:36 PM~14148361
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whatup brother your bikes were lookin hella tight out there at the show. I liked seein all the clean ass bikes you guys got :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 02:20 AM~14147359
> *Hey Raul, Just wanted to say good job on the coverage of the show.:thumbsup:  Lots of nice pictures. Also want to thank Jose'(DUKES IE) and his family for rollin' out the welcome mat... I had a real good time and met a lot of cool people.
> *


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 10:36 AM~14138558
> *There was a grip of 12" bikes there in so many categories I guess they decided to split it up.  They had 12" Original, Street, Mild, Semi, Full.....  the whole set for 12" this time.  Lots of peeps are doing 12" bikes these days.
> *


Me and Richard broke them up for this show only, tried to show as much love as possible. Like Tony said there were alot of 12" bikes. Most show's won't have multiple 12" classes. (kinda got in trouble) Oh well!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jun 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14150258
> *Me and Richard broke them up for this show only, tried to show as much love as possible. Like Tony said there were alot of 12" bikes. Most show's won't have multiple 12" classes.  (kinda got in trouble)  Oh well!
> *


Hey brotha its all good, the 12" bikes deserve to have multiple categories :thumbsup: Hey you even had a 12" Trike take a best in show award, that tells people you can build a bike no matter what size and still be bad ass enough to roll with the big boys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jun 10 2009, 11:07 AM~14150258
> *Me and Richard broke them up for this show only, tried to show as much love as possible. Like Tony said there were alot of 12" bikes. Most show's won't have multiple 12" classes.  (kinda got in trouble)  Oh well!
> *


Theres alot more of these 12" bikes coming out. Im working on three right now.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wAT DID THEY TELL U


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* THE DRAGON BIKE GOT 3rd !*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 12:09 PM~14150282
> *Theres alot more of these 12" bikes coming out. Im working on three right now.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MILD CUSTOM BIKE WINNERS 
1ST PLACE..









2ND PLACE..









3RD PLACE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 10 2009, 11:31 AM~14150419
> *:angry:
> *


Casper doesnt care if I tell anyone Im working on his bike.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 10 2009, 12:04 PM~14150701
> *MILD CUSTOM BIKE WINNERS
> 1ST PLACE..
> 
> ...



CONGRAdS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CAN SOME ONE POST UP 
WINNERS ON SEMI CUSTOMS TRIKES !


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I should have took my bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats to all that won from nor cal


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 10 2009, 02:53 PM~14152253
> *congrats to all that won from nor cal
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 10 2009, 03:08 PM~14152404
> *x2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how are you bro


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 10 2009, 03:10 PM~14152416
> *how are you bro
> *


good just getting ready for our bike show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 10 2009, 03:31 PM~14152634
> *good just getting ready for our bike show
> *


when is it ?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

[


1st place semi..out of central califas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 04:20 PM~14153062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your bike looks badass bro


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 10 2009, 04:23 PM~14153085
> *your bike looks badass bro
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 05:20 PM~14153062
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Those mounts holding the air tanks are those custom made or can you buy them at a paint ball store?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 10 2009, 05:34 PM~14153818
> *Those mounts holding the air tanks are those custom made or can you buy them at a paint ball store?
> *


NAW HOMEY THOSE ARE CUSTOM MADE... HIT UP TOYSHOP


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 05:42 PM~14153905
> *NAW HOMEY THOSE ARE CUSTOM MADE... HIT UP TOYSHOP
> *


nice bro


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY DAUGHTERS BIKE PLACED 3RD SEMI.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MY HOMIES BOYS BIKE 2ND IN FULL.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321+Jun 11 2009, 08:00 AM~14156892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup Orlando :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 06:20 PM~14153062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:25 PM~14157166
> *I love this guy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:25 PM~14157166
> *I love this bike.
> *


X2 HOMIE DID THIS BIKE RIGHT SO MUCH DETAIL AND IT FLOWS OUT NICELY


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 9 2009, 09:36 PM~14145681
> *LOL...HA THATS FUNNY THE RAIDER BIKE IS CLEAN ASS FUCK AND NICE SOMETHING TO BE PROUD OF   BUT ABOUT THE TEAM  :thumbsdown: FUCK THAT CHARGERS BEAT THE RAIDERS 11 TIMES INA ROW NOW THATS SOMETHING A RAIDER FAN SHOULD BE PROUD OF  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 9 2009, 06:34 PM~14143533
> *Thanks for saving a space for my lil boy's lil tiger   :cheesy:
> *


orale big mike what up you got man


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 03:27 PM~14141573
> *Hey can you get me the number for the guy who owns the Raider bike. I need to talk to him about some shows that are coming up.  :biggrin:
> *


cool ill let him no and ask if its cool , we both want to go up there but dont no which one to hit ofcouse it has to have cash prizes :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 11 2009, 01:36 PM~14162235
> *orale big mike what up you got man
> *


Yeah. I'm on now


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 04:42 PM~14153905
> *NAW HOMEY THOSE ARE CUSTOM MADE... HIT UP TOYSHOP
> *


What are they made of? Steel? Aluminum?


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 08:03 PM~14144682
> *:yes: Best in Cali.  :cheesy:
> *



*Hey BRO U TOOK SOME GOOD ASS PICTURES 

MAN THEIR WAS SOME VERY BU-TI-FULL BIKES OUT IN THE SAN BERDOO SHOW..

U GET THE PROPS ON THE COVERAGES THANKS AGAIN THE TRAFFIC FAM

THANK U FROM ALL OF US U PUT IT DOWN   :biggrin: 
TRAFFIC FAMILY SAYS THANKS* :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14166974
> *What are they made of? Steel? Aluminum?
> *


Aluminum


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 11 2009, 10:49 PM~14167995
> *Hey BRO U TOOK SOME GOOD ASS PICTURES
> 
> MAN THEIR WAS SOME VERY BU-TI-FULL BIKES OUT IN THE SAN BERDOO SHOW..
> ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 11 2009, 10:49 PM~14167995
> *Hey BRO U TOOK SOME GOOD ASS PICTURES
> 
> MAN THEIR WAS SOME VERY BU-TI-FULL BIKES OUT IN THE SAN BERDOO SHOW..
> ...


Good talking to u raul and good pic


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 01:57 PM~14151171
> *Casper doesnt care if I tell anyone Im working on his bike.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got my score sheet today


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 12:20 AM~14168882
> *Aluminum
> *


Hey where are my drawings?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 12 2009, 04:39 PM~14174541
> *Hey where are my drawings?
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if u want ur score sheets hit up this person

Yolanda Montiel
Source Interlink Media Events
2400 E. Katella Ave., 11th Floor
Anaheim, CA 92806
APhone: (714) 939-2441
PFax: (714) 978-6390
FE-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 12 2009, 05:53 PM~14175091
> *if u want ur score sheets hit up this person
> 
> Yolanda Montiel
> ...



I"LL DO THAT !

THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 04:05 PM~14174754
> *Pm sent.
> *


email sent back. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 01:01 PM~14151210
> *CAN SOME ONE POST UP
> WINNERS ON SEMI CUSTOMS TRIKES !
> *


:biggrin: 1st PLACE SEMI-TRIKE








PIC BY SOCIOS BIKE PREZ :biggrin:


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

alot of nice bikes ,to bad i missed it.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 13 2009, 07:20 PM~14182375
> *:biggrin: 1st PLACE SEMI-TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


I love that bomba look


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 13 2009, 07:20 PM~14182375
> *:biggrin: 1st PLACE SEMI-TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT !

CONGRADS !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 13 2009, 01:28 AM~14174003
> *got my score sheet today
> *


How'd you do? Did you score as high as you wanted to in each category?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 12 2009, 05:53 PM~14175091
> *if u want ur score sheets hit up this person
> 
> Yolanda Montiel
> ...


both of mine are on the way


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:49 AM~14205235
> *How'd you do?  Did you score as high as you wanted to in each category?
> *


nope


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 04:20 PM~14153062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam dogg thats bad ass


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:49 AM~14205235
> *How'd you do?  Did you score as high as you wanted to in each category?
> *


NO !

I SHOULD HAVE SCORED HIGHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS !*


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

WOW that show was off the hook!!!
Many clean bikes out there!!!! Wish we would have made it
Congrats to all the winners especially Robert G. 
Parts looked really good :biggrin: 

You have more in the mail.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 17 2009, 02:15 PM~14219491
> *WOW that show was off the hook!!!
> Many clean bikes out there!!!! Wish we would have made it
> Congrats to all the winners especially Robert G.
> ...


que ondas loco :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 17 2009, 02:19 PM~14219517
> *que ondas loco  :wave:
> *



nada carnal


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 17 2009, 02:15 PM~14219491
> *WOW that show was off the hook!!!
> Many clean bikes out there!!!! Wish we would have made it
> Congrats to all the winners especially Robert G.
> ...


I will save the new parts for vegas  see u in vegas thanks for the parts they look cleannnn


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FOUND IT.. :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

SOCIOS... Where did all ur pics go????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 22 2009, 08:39 PM~14267666
> *SOCIOS... Where did all ur pics go????
> *


They will be back on the 25th.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics are back up.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my bike tobad some one droped it at the show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14301356
> *my bike tobad some one droped it at the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil Spanks, Clown confution, *resident evil*
:0 COULD IT BE????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14301520
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lil Spanks, Clown confution, resident evil
> :0  COULD IT BE????
> *


it is :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> > WHATS UP HOMIE HERE YOU GO
> >
> > COOL SEING YOU TODAY
> >
> > ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 04:45 PM~14130150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT clean clowning the dragons .hahahahaha quality


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 10 2009, 04:20 PM~14153062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Puro elite :biggrin: hahaha pura calidad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT, Pics are back up for those that were asking me about them .


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 28 2009, 03:32 PM~14322202
> *TTT clean clowning the dragons .hahahahaha quality
> *


what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bike clubs in attendance

Aftermath
Dukes
Elite
Familia Pride
Goodtimes
Legions
Members Only
Mini Impressions
Neu Exposure
Premier
Rollerz Only
Santana
Socios
Thee Artistics
Top Dogs 
Traffic
Trece Style
Twisted Minds
Viejitos
Uce


Am I missing anyone? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2009, 11:45 PM~14325425
> *Bike clubs in attendance
> 
> Aftermath
> ...


next year b.c


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 3 2009, 11:52 AM~14372763
> *lol
> *


IM GOING TO START WORKING ON 3 MORE PROGECTS,,THAT WAY I CAN SHOW SOMETHING NEW NEXT YEAR,, 16' PIXIE,, ANOTHER PEDDAL SCOOTER,,AND A ANTIQUE STROLLER.. :0 SO ILL SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR.IN SB..  MEMBERS ONLY CC ,BIKE CLUB ,SAN DIEGO CALI.  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 3 2009, 12:03 PM~14372834
> *IM GOING TO START WORKING ON 3 MORE PROGECTS,,THAT WAY I CAN SHOW SOMETHING NEW NEXT YEAR,, 16' PIXIE,, ANOTHER PEDDAL SCOOTER,,AND A ANTIQUE STROLLER.. :0  SO ILL SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR.IN SB..  MEMBERS ONLY CC ,BIKE CLUB ,SAN DIEGO CALI.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Bike clubs in attendance
> 
> Aftermath
> Dukes
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> > Bike clubs in attendance
> >
> > Aftermath
> > Dukes
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 3 2009, 10:39 PM~14377168
> *IT FEELS GOOD TO BE THEE ONLY CLUB REPRESENTING SAN DIEGO,,BUT YET THEY CALL US THEE UNDER DOGS..  :0   MEMBERS ONLY CC,BIKE CLUB.
> *


Twisted minds b.c. was from San Diego too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14325425
> *Bike clubs in attendance
> 
> Aftermath
> ...


Did I forget anyone else? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

wow!BUILDERS WERE ON THEIR A GAME AT THIS SHOW


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY BIKE CLUB..SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2009, 01:26 AM~14135620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the gooseneck on this


----------

